# reef tank fish and inverts



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

O.K. i did some reserch and i found a nice selection of critters to stock my 30 gallon tank i want your guys apinion on this.2 brain coral-indopacific,2bubble tip anenomy,1 nox midnight angel,2Percula Clown--True -indopacific,1 Green Mandarin Goby,1 Banggai Cardinal-indopacific,8 turbo snails,1 sand sifting star,2 Scarlet Reef Hermit Crabs,1 cleaner shrimp, and a lawnmower blenny. Do u guys think these critters will get along? Most of them are from indopacific. The corrals a green and the website says the care level on all of them is easy to moderate


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

The care level on the corals depends on how well you maintain your tank.:wink:
I'd say that you keep the Banggai Cardinals in pair rather than alone. It would be nice if kept in shoals, however they can become so aggressive at this point.
The rest I'll leave to usmc.:wink:

Good luck, mate.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Also i was wondering if the brain coral will out grow my tank? The website did not giv info on how big they will grow


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Seeing how you are going to put all this into a 30 gallon. The 2 brain corals will have to have space between them as they will get bigger and if they touch can do damage to each other. The 2 bubble tip anemone's will be to much for a 30 gal. (I have a bubble tip in my 72 gal. on a good day it is spread open about 6" and the base and tentacle's a good 7"). They will move to greatering there chances of getting closer to one of another even worse your brain coral. The nox midnight angel may nip at your corals. The Banggai Cardinal is best keeped in pairs. Wait till the tank has been setup and running for the sand shifting star or it will not have anything to eat unless you use live sand for substrate. For the Green Mandarin Goby and lawnmower blenny , They are very picky eaters, they will only eat certain foods that you will not have in a newly started tank. You need to keep them in a tank containing plenty of live rock which can supply natural food and tiny arthropods Mandarin Gobies need to survive.( I had both of them at different times and both of them starved to death so I will never get them again). For the fish part it is a good selection, I would only get 1 bubble tip anemone. I hope I was able to help out.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

So i am asuming the pecking of the nos midnight angle will not dammage the corral so i will still get him. hopefully the goby and the blenny will beable to survive off the live rock and i will not get two anenomys only one. O.K. thanks alot for all your help when i get my tank (around christmas)i will post a pick hopfully the blenny and goby will still be alive.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I would advise not to get the the goby and the blenny until your tank is well established. the food they need to survive will not be enough when you first start out.


----------

